# Best Transmission Fluid?



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Hello, 
I was wondering if any on the board have experience with a particular brand of tranny fluid that helps with notchy synchros in the 240? 
The transmission on my friend's '90 240sx is not-so-smooth. 

I know that Redline MT-90 really saved my tranny on my MR2 turbo, I was thinking about trying it out on this transmission.
anyone have experience with Redline tranny fluid in their 240? 

any info appreciated.
this nissan costs him 500 bucks, I'm beginning to see why there are legions of 240 fans.


----------

